# Recommended books?



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I really like the following:

The Monks Of New Skete

Mother Knows Best (By Carol Lea Benjamin)

Any book by Dr. Ian Dunbar (on of the best I think for raising a puppy)

I am not sure if the title is A puppy you can live with or how to raise a puppy you can live with but if you google Ian Dunbar you will find the correct name (book)

These are the ones I suggest my clients read before their puppy comes home.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I like any books by trainer Mordecai Segal....sense of humor but no-nonsense training. Its what made me love dogs, knowing how they think, so WE HUMANS know how to know what is natural in a dogs world. Until you understand and learn to "think dog", then dont get a dog and try to beat it into submission....it will never work. Work WITH not AGAINST!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Right now I would recommend Ian Dunbar's Before You Get Your Puppy which he has made available for free download: BEFORE You Get Your Puppy | Dog Star Daily

You can also download his other book, After You Get Your Puppy Dog Star Daily Declares January Shelter Dog Prevention Month | Dog Star Daily

The Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell is another good one. Amazon.com: The Puppy Primer (9781891767135): Patricia B. McConnell, Ph.D., Brenda Scidmore: Books

Anything by Patricia McConnell or Karen Pryor is a good read. 

I wouldn't recommend the Monks of New Skete, especially if you buy used books as their older editions advise owners use corporal punishment, which I don't think has a place in dog training.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend the Monks of New Skete, especially if you buy used books as their older editions advise owners use corporal punishment, which I don't think has a place in dog training.[/QUOTE]

I have read Monks of New Skete, while it is true that they do point at corporal punishment, I have YET to use corporal punishment with any of my dogs and am certain none of my clients do.

Reading this book does not mean that you must adhere to every and each method 100%. You can and SHOULD ignore the corporal punishment and I do agree with you it has no place in dog training, but the book overall does have many good points.. You just have to weed out what you do not feel comfortable with.

I still will recommend Ian Dunbar before recommending anything else.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> I have read Monks of New Skete, while it is true that they do point at corporal punishment, I have YET to use corporal punishment with any of my dogs and am certain none of my clients do.
> 
> Reading this book does not mean that you must adhere to every and each method 100%. You can and SHOULD ignore the corporal punishment and I do agree with you it has no place in dog training, but the book overall does have many good points.. You just have to weed out what you do not feel comfortable with.
> 
> I still will recommend Ian Dunbar before recommending anything else.


I have read Monks of New Skete, while it is true that they do point at corporal punishment, I have YET to use corporal punishment with any of my dogs and am certain none of my clients do.

Reading this book does not mean that you must adhere to every and each method 100%. You can and SHOULD ignore the corporal punishment and I do agree with you it has no place in dog training, but the book overall does have many good points.. You just have to weed out what you do not feel comfortable with.

I still will recommend Ian Dunbar before recommending anything else.[/QUOTE]

I agree and do think they some valid points, but often people just staring out with dog ownership WILL follow exactly what they read in a book especially when it is recommended to them by an experienced person/breeder/trainer. I probably am overcautious but as a vet tech, I've seen and experienced people who did what I described and had either fearful or fear aggressive adolescent dogs.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

There are so many good books, let's see....

Dr. Dunbar's How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks
James and Kenneth: How To Teach A New Dog Old Tricks | James & Kenneth Publishers have produced some of the best books in dog training: The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson, How To Train a New Dog Old Tricks by Dr. Ian Dunbar & many more!

The Culture Clash by Jeanne Donaldson
James and Kenneth: The Culture Clash | James & Kenneth Publishers have produced some of the best books in dog training: The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson, How To Train a New Dog Old Tricks by Dr. Ian Dunbar & many more!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello BC Newbie. Welcome :wave: to the forum! 
Congrats on your potential new family member ...how exciting.

My library of poodle related books is fairly extensive ...

Some of my favorite "poodle" and general books are:

The Complete Standard Poodle by Eileen Geeson

The Dog's Mind by Bruce Fogle

Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone

Poodle by S. Meyer Clark

I always go back to The Complete Standard Poodle as a reference. Understanding the history and temperament of the breed will greatly assist in training. Both our spoos responded well to clicker training and positive reinforcement. Reading is a wonderful way to prepare yourself for the gift of poodle ownership. Enjoy these next few months of preparation.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> The Complete Standard Poodle by Eileen Geeson


Never mind. Cherrybrook canceled my order because it as a discontinued item (which begs the question why it was still on their site).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would absolutely agree with the recommendations for Ian Dunbar, Patricia McConnell and Jean Donaldson. Treat Cesar Millan with a little scepticism - his advice can be geared towards "dominance" and adversarial methods, which are not the easiest way to get the best from your puppy (although I haven't read his puppy book). Lots of good advice - and the free Dunbar downloads - on dogstardaily.com


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*I agree and do think they some valid points, but often people just staring out with dog ownership WILL follow exactly what they read in a book especially when it is recommended to them by an experienced person/breeder/trainer. I probably am overcautious but as a vet tech, I've seen and experienced people who did what I described and had either fearful or fear aggressive adolescent dogs.[/QUOTE]*

Karma'sACat:

I was thinking about your comment and I do have to agree with you.
As a precaution I will take this book off my recommended books list.

I never heard any of my clients tell me they train using corporal punishment and I am certainly happy that they did not take that part of the book and make it their training method , but I do agree that SOME people may, and so as a precaution it is now off my recommended list

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my first dog in the mid 1990's, when the Monks of New Skete were very hot. I took their word as gospel--felt guilty about letting my dog on the bed (although I did), never played tug with him, etc. And I do remember a photo of how to cuff a dog under the chin to discipline him. 

About the same time a trainer recommended the Volhard's What All Good Dogs Should Know. This is a small book, but still a gem IMO. One of my favorite training maxims is the Volhard's "If you don't like what the dog is doing, give the dog something else to do!" 

I also really like the Ian Dunbar puppy books. They are full of very practical advice on how to train and socialize a puppy. 

My last favorite is specifically for people interested in doing a dog sport with their puppy down the road, but I love it--Bobbie Anderson's book Building Blocks for Performance. My favorite training line from that book is "if the puppy is bored, then who's boring the puppy?"


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoodle:

I do recommend the other books, but Ian Dunbar is the author I mostly recommend to my clients. I like his aproach and his way of training dogs most. 

I appreciate your input and others who know and are familiar with these topics much more than I am.

Can you please forward me a list of books you recommend, names, titles, author so that I can update my sale's contract which includes an addendum (A-Z advice on raising the puppy).

Thanks


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to add to the chorus of praise for Ian Dunbar's Teaching a New Dog Old Tricks. It is specifically about puppy training and very well written. It's also fairly cheap on Amazon.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoo:
You did not respond. Can you give me the list of the books you would recommend.
I would appreciate it.
Thanks

Poodlvr: I did read Ian Dunbar's book Teaching a New Dog Old tricks.. It is wonderful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With by Clarice Rutherford & David Neil. I have the edition from 13 years ago...I haven't checked out the newer versions, but there as a lot of valuable information on this book!

I just wanted to add: This book helped me raise three well rounded poodles in the past 13 years. I HIGHLY suggest this book. It does suggest the "scruff-shake" for discipline. I did use that method of discipline on my first poodle 13 years ago (Yes, I was 11 and pretty much single-handedly trained the family poodle!!!), but neither Millie nor Henry have ever experienced a scruff shake. Aside from the scruff shake (which you may or may not be opposed to), this book has EXCELLENT information to offer and I still highly suggest it.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocMillie:
Thanks alot.
NO I am not opposed to the occasional scruff shake at all.

This also depends what type of temperament you deal with.. Some poodles are more testy than others and much less softer than others and can and will tollerate a scruff shake..

Others are softer so softer method of training will suffice.. It really depends on what type of temperament you are dealing with and you adjust your training accordingly I believe.

I do a good job with my poodles I believe as they are all well behaved and they know only ONE Alpha Bitch.. ME !!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> ChocMillie:
> Thanks alot.
> NO I am not opposed to the occasional scruff shake at all.
> 
> ...


I actually did try the scruff shake once with Millie, and she looked at me and wagged her tail as if to laugh and say, "ha, okay lady..don't pretend you don't love me!!!"


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I actually did try the scruff shake once with Millie, and she looked at me and wagged her tail as if to laugh and say, "ha, okay lady..don't pretend you don't love me!!!"


Precisely what I meant.. some dogs will not react to this while others will . It all depends on the temperament you are working with.

I always adjust my training of puppies and/or adults to what their temperament is and what they can and cant tollerate in terms of corrections, etc...

I just use common sense in training my dogs and having great temperaments to begin with also helps alot, as I dont have to repeat commands all the time. 

I have to admit I do at times raise my voice (not scream) but use a strong tone and this also helps, that is if they get out of line.

When I walk 4 dogs unleashed on forest trails and they meet other dogs and people, I want them well behaved and listening to me rather than running amock and barking and circling intimidating other dogs, I will never accept this and they know not to do it.

I think that if a dog has respect for and knows who his owner/ master is, there is nothing you cant do with the dog, providing he does not posess unsound temperament.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Before and After Getting Your Puppy, by Ian Dunbar

This is basically the puppy bible. A puppy must-have - and there's even the free version from dogstardaily.com that others have posted for you!

The Other End of the Leash, by Patricia McConnell

On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals, by Turid Rugaas 

A groundbreaking, amazing book about how to read dog body language. Short, sweet, to the point, with pictures and an optional DVD to demonstrate. If you've never owned a dog before, then I extra recommend it. Canine stress signals often read as stubbornness or lack of attention to a human, resulting in sometimes disastrous communication problems (ie, someone essentially punishing their dog for telling them that they're stressed). It's good to know what to look for so you can better read your dog in various situations.

The Tao of Puppies, by Krista Cantrell

This one gives you some zen with your puppy training...plus it has great advice for how to work _with_ your puppy's natural energy and playfulness to shape behavior and create a naturally stress-free environment for both of you.
Be advised that it does occasionally get into some "don't do this, or the dog will think it's the leader!" advice that I find a bit outdated and inaccurate (seriously, you can chase the puppy, it won't have delusions of grandeur over it). Then again, I find about 98% of "be the leader!" and "pack leader/alpha"-centered advice to be unnecessary and inaccurate (not to mention un-zen...but that's another topic ). Just take it in the context of other (current!) research, is all.

Excel-erated Learning, by Pam Reid

Excellent, excellent book about learning theory and how dogs learn. Really streamlines the training process when you know what you're doing. This contains a lot of cutting edge, highly effective learning technique, too. Definitely recommend.

And if you're interested in positive-based clicker training, then check out Don't Shoot the Dog! by Karen Pryor. It's THE primer on clicker training, written by the woman who basically made it what it is today. People do amazing things with clicker training, so I really recommend you check it out and see if it's something that works for you.


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all for posting so many good suggestions. My breeder also recommended Dunbar and the Monks. 

Looks like I have a lot of reading to do before November!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Lisagirl;

Thank you.. This will help alot..
Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are the books I like:

Ian Dunbar's puppy books, referenced above. I own/used After You Get Your Puppy:
Welcome to Dogwise.com

There is a version that combines the content of "Before You Get Your Puppy" and "After You Get Your Puppy":
Welcome to Dogwise.com

Jack Volhard and Melissa Bartlett, What Every Good Dog Should Know. 
Welcome to Dogwise.com

Bobbie Anderson, Building Blocks for Performance. This book focuses on early training and socialization for a puppy you want to do performance with. Great tips on play training and playing with your dog to build your relationship. Great for high-drive pups, as she has BCs. 
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoodle:

Thank you.. I dotted all your suggestions down and the others and will purchase these books and also suggest them to my clients.

Thanks for bringing to my attention the issue with Monks of New Skete.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

I used the Ian Dunbar books - specially helpful for potty training and socializing. BTW - did you go with a local breeder? I am from BC also but I had to fly my spoos in. Are you able to pick up the puppy in person?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Never mind. Cherrybrook canceled my order because it as a discontinued item (which begs the question why it was still on their site).


The same thing happened to me! I was so disappointed! I didn't even read the email telling me that I wasn't getting the book. I was almost as disappointed as Dexter when I opened the exciting box last night, only to find just the Ice on Ice I had ordered to justify the shipping cost.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

what a great thread.

The Other End of the Leash rocked my world. i also loved The Culture Clash.

to throw more suggestions into the pot:
Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin
Dr. Pitcairn's New Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

People have already mentioned many of my favorites. I'd like to add another Patricia McConnell title: "For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend."

Also, read up on the Volhard website all you can about puppy temperament testing. Ideally, your breeder should have a professional evaluate all the puppies in the litter. If that doesn't happen, next best thing is for you to evaluate and score the pups you are interested in. (It's easy: each evaluation takes maybe 20 minutes to half an hour.) According to the Volhards, the best day for it is the 49th day. However, I have used a version of their test on a 3 month old puppy (my first poodle), on Pippin, our rescue dog, who was about 5 years old, and on Casey, about 14 weeks old. 

The older the dog is, the more you are testing learned behavior rather than aptitude. With puppies, I don't know if there is really a huge difference in accuracy between testing at 7 weeks vs. 8 or 9 weeks. 

Whether the breeder does temperament testing or if you do, it's very helpful to know what to look for in a pup.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

BeachGirl:

I would never sell a puppy unless I have them evaulated and temperament tested by a professional who has never met the puppies and is testing them in a place unfamiliar to the puppies.

This is done give or take 3 days before or after the 8 weeks mark.

At 8 weeks they are evaluated for show and/or pet. then sold at 9 weeks of age.

I use the Volhardt puppy apptitude testing. Similar to Pat Hastings (Puppy Puzzle)


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, my breeder does temperment testing by a third party, in an unfamiliar environment. I will rely on her expertise to pick the right puppy for us...I prefer female, but temperment will rule on this one. Only 10 more days until they are due! 

Thanks to all for the book recommendations! It should keep me reading for the next few years!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone yet mentioned "Bones would rain from the sky", by Suzanne Clothier? Another of my absolute favourite dog books.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to this thread - with SO many puppy/dog books out there it is easy to read one or two that are not so helpful and feel discouraged. Because of this thread, I read Dr. Ian Dunbar's Before and After and it really helped me to start laying a game plan. I will continue with the reading list, but once again I found these books to be very straightforward, logical, and succinct. Thank you again to everyone who contributed to the thread!


----------

